# Mossberg 340KB Information



## RaceHudson (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey all,
As you can see, I just signed up because I saw ya'll on Google and am looking for any information on the Mossberg 340KB model. It was my mother's 14th birthday present from my grandfather (this is what you get for living in New Hampshire) and I just mounted a scope on it and want to a) clean it, and b) shoot it. The problem is I know very little about the rifle, and the owner's manual is long gone, so I would appreciate any info you could give on this ridiculously beautiful gun.
All the best,
Jake


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

go to www.rimfirecentral.com they will get your info for you!!


----------

